# crib sidecar age?



## wildgreen (Jan 18, 2013)

My dh and I love bed sharing with our almost 3 month old little guy andhave been since birth. We have a Co sleeper but he isn't a fan will only sleep when cuddled. Currently this arrangement is fine and makes night nursing a breeze but at some point it would be nice to have the extra space with him in the crib sidecar or crib at end of bed. We don't want to kick him out but didn't know if different ages would make for the easiest transition. Is it best to do now? 6 months? I would like to do it for safety before he is really mobile so he would have the three sides of the crib surrounding him and my body just outside.What would you suggest? Any tips would be great thanks!


----------



## earthmoma (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a sidecar attached to our bed for our 15 month old. She has used it since 2 months. I made the mistake of taking her out of it at night to nurse and us both falling asleep in the bed. Eventually when she was able to move she decided she liked our bed better then the sidecar soshe wowould start in the sc and then wake up several hours later and roll/crawl into bed with us. And that's how it still is. I have one due in Feb. so we will be attaching another one and I plan on being better with the new one developing the habit of sleeping in the sc before it can move! Good luck!


----------



## RebeloveMa (May 4, 2012)

I have read that it is ideal to transition them into a crib, room, whatever, before they are 10 mo. After, that they are too cognizant and will usually prefer to cuddle.

I started off with a crib in our bedroom for dd. However, she ended up sleeping with us from the get go. Now she is 2 and still sleeping with us. We will keep sleeping with her until we move and can do a gentle, amicable move into her own room. And she may need to agree to it before it will be successful. Anyway...

I would keep putting ds in the sidecar whenever possible starting now. He may accept it more as he gets a little older. We sort of tried to get dd to sleep in a sidecar on and off until she was 18 mo. If I were to do it all over again, I would just be SUPER CONSISTENT and a bit relentless, and keep putting her in the sidecar whenever possible, or when she would be most likely to stand it. Looking back, I think this would have worked. We just didn't persist. Good luck!


----------

